# Ophrys and Orchis



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2018)

Anybody got a good mix for these?


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## labskaus (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm using the same mix for Pterostylis and for Orchis/Ophrys. Mainly pumice (0-6 mm), Perlite, clay pebbles. Some of them appear to grow better with some organic ingredient (peat, coir, bark or leaf humus, 10-30%), but I keep the organics low to prevent rot.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks, I think my mix was too organic last year, and my Pterostylis may have to be changed.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm using a new inorganic mix of grow cubes and coarse perlite and some grow stones.


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 25, 2018)

I have some rock wool cubes. Does anyone grow ophyris orchis indoors or greenhouse at all or only potted outside


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for reminding me to pot my O. tenthredinifera bulbs! They are already sending up shoots. I recommend an inorganic mix. Also, many species of Orchis and Ophyrs need neutral to alkaline conditions, very high light and perfect drainage. But don't ask me, I've killed most except the above mentioned species, which is a cinch to grow and can take lower soil pH. Lovely plants!

BTW, what species do you have Eric?


----------

